# Amazing prop eyes



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I found this video for painting eyes. I tried it myself, using cabochons from Dollar Tree (the ones that are meant to go in flower vases and 5 colors of nail polish (rather than the 10 in the video) and it looks amazingly good. I spent about an hour making two pair of eyes, so it doesn't really take that long. Basically, you're painting the back of the glass with nail polish, scratching some of it off, painting more, scratching, painting more . . .


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

42 minute video that I'm dying to watch but will have to download that little sucker when we're on offpeak internet! They look amazing though!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's an 11-minute version to tide you over:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too cool


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Headless said:


> 42 minute video that I'm dying to watch but will have to download that little sucker when we're on offpeak internet! They look amazing though!


This is an awesome video and hope you were able to download it. I completely understand the offpeak internet thing! I love living in the sticks but the internet options are something to be desired.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely a painstaking technique but the results are worth it.


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

So much detail! Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Everyone should try it  Check out the eyes on my "Esmeralda" under $20 prop. The two eyes took about a half hour, so it's not that fussy. It's just paint on and then a quick scratching job to remove most of it. But it doesn't look like much until you put that last solid coat on the back.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent idea and technique. Now to find a project to put these to work with!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm thinking they would look cool on a book cover.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I found that video too! Using it for an eye for a prop in my Malice in Wonderland theme! I used empty plastic bowl lid (from fruit from the grocery) had the perfect shape and was clear. So you don't need to use cabochons solely!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I needed big eyes for my stalkabout last year and used a couple of cheap plastic bowls from the dollar store and painted the inside. It's the layering technique of this video that I love (didn't know about it last year so just painted a pupil and a solid iris but even that worked pretty well.


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

This technique looks a lot more realistic then the printed iris and glue on effect. thanks for sharing


----------

